# Fancy tailed guppies



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I just wanna know if ever its good to feed your p's these kind of guppies if you breed them yourself. Thanks..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah there fine. Even better if you breed em yourself cause youll know how healthy they are.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I bought 50 of these on a friday on the way home from work when my rhom was still around 4 inches. By sunday there was around 15 to 25 left and by monday evening there were none. If you want to see your fish eat live food then I would get them. 
But, It isnt worth the money, catfish and cut up shrimp are way cheaper


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I agree, cut white fish fillets is jus sooo much healthier for your fish as guppies and other cyprinids you face a chance of growth inhibiting hormones being introduced into your fishes diet. It's cool watching your P mow down feeder fishes and all, but I get a thrill outta watching them shred up the fillets of a fish or cleaned raw smelt.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, i was just wondering anyway. I think i'll stick with bay scalops and cod fillets.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Had a friend give me 8 of these things 2 were females. I now have 20 or so. Things breed in the P tank faster than they get picked off lol.


----------

